# Scrappy, 5 year old Fell Terrier needs home!



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Scrappy is wonderful. A 5 yr old dog who is smart, good looking and calm. He needs time to relax with you and initially appears as though he is in his own world after saying hi! Once he trusts he will begin to let his hair down and loves to play and sit beside you as your friend. Perfect for the single man or great for a childless couple with dog experience. He grew up with young teens, but a baby coming into the family is not the right structure for him. He is used to being left all day and is quiet, but has had access to the entire house and is usually found on the bed upon return. Enjoys company, but not a busy household. He is wary of children. He has been owned since a puppy and his parents were Fell terriers. Slightly chunky feel and although meets dogs well on a lead and can mix with them, he can't live with another dog. He hasn't got trusted recall so a 8 metre extender lead is used. He doesn't pull on the lead and will stand by you when stationary.

Scrappy has a lovely feel, but isn't a licky, licky dog - he is rather formal in his ways. He has an air of self-containment. Scrappy would want to continue as an only pet. He would love more company than he is used to. He would be fine with older visiting children who didn't make too many demands on him. We are looking for a family with terrier experience.

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Scrappy Fell Terrier 5 yrs Horley Kennels Surrey

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website Rescue Remedies - Dog Rescue London Hampshire Surrey Berkshire Kent Hertfordshire and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## joey (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow what a cute dog!!! Will have to show my hubby as I am in love! Would he be okay with cats as my husband and I have one? If not I do really hope he finds a good home!

xxx Joey


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Joey I agree with you he is such a handsome devil!! xx


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Ho Joey, so sorry, but Scrappy is not for you as he needs to be in a home as an only pet. We do have a couple of cat friendly dogs at the moment. Harry (Dogs in our care)& Lexx (Terrier Rescue) spring to mind. Please check out our forum at http://http://rescueremedies.myfastforum.org/index.php.

Happy hunting. 

Sharon


----------



## joey (Jul 13, 2008)

Awww too bad  But i'm really sure that the little guy will find a great home! I've been reading all about him and his progress, sounds like he has been through a lot! Good luck to him! You do really good work 
xxx Joey



Rescue Remedies said:


> Ho Joey, so sorry, but Scrappy is not for you as he needs to be in a home as an only pet. We do have a couple of cat friendly dogs at the moment. Harry (Dogs in our care)& Lexx (Terrier Rescue) spring to mind. Please check out our forum at http://http://rescueremedies.myfastforum.org/index.php.
> 
> Happy hunting.
> 
> Sharon


----------



## muppetandgemma (Feb 4, 2009)

Scrappy is lovely I hope he finds a lovely forever home soon


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Our latest photo of dear Scrappy - still in kennels and looking for a foster home or forever home:


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Scrappy has gone into foster with a view to homing and his thread can now be closed.


----------

